# PLEASE HELP ME!!!



## sherylgresh (Mar 31, 2012)

MY VIZZIO FLAT SCREEN COMES ON WHEN TURNED ON, THEN GOES BLACK... ANYONE HELP ME????


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You need to have this looked at by an experienced technician. There is nothing you can do to solve this problem yourself.

Please do not post in all caps.


----------



## sherylgresh (Mar 31, 2012)

i have been using HDMI Cord to watch movies on my tv from my laptop.... could that be what happened to my tv? and i have another 52' flat screen.. should i stop using the cord on it??


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I wouldn't think the HDMI cable was causing the problem.

Does it work with the HDMI disconnected?


----------



## sherylgresh (Mar 31, 2012)

no, it does not work w cord disconnected..


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It would seem this a known fault and you could well end up joining these other people in banging your head against a brick wall in trying to get it fixed Consumer Complaints about Vizio


----------

